# john deere 4100



## candoit (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello from Kentucky, previously from Wisconsin.
My question is, I have a 4100 John Deer utility tractor that at random times the engine runs rough, rpm drops, lack of power, emits a foul fuel smell.
I have changed fuel filter, air filter, new fuel.
It doesn't do this all the time.
The only thing I can add is that it is not running smooth like it used too.
The owners manual says, vent cap dirty, fuel filter dirty, air filter dirty, possible dirty and or bad injectors.
Can anybody help before I take it to the Stealership?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## GNiessen (Sep 2, 2011)

You might try some carburetor cleaner. Either a fuel additive or open up the carburetor and spray it directly. The float may be getting stuck and causing it to flood. I have had this issue with leaving engines parked with fuel in them.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Are using bio fuel?


----------



## candoit (Sep 5, 2011)

thank you both for your replies.
I forgot to mention the engine is a diesel, yanmar to be exact.
not using bio-fuel,not even ag fuel, it is road diesel like I use in my truck.
any other ideas??
thanks again


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Heat gauge showing high temp or smells warm...might..might be cause from dirty/plug rad. maybe good hosing both ways.


----------



## candoit (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, found what was wrong, removed injectors(nozzles to be exact) had a local Diesel shop check the nozzles. They found that they were just dirty fron contaminated fuel, they cleaned them and checked the spray pattern, after re-install all is good.!

Thanks!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing update.


----------

